# Calculador de Capacitores Cerámicos



## mariano22 (May 26, 2009)

Hola! aca les paso un progamita muy sensillo que *no se instala, no tiene virus ni ocupa mucha memoria*...esta muy bueno! se agrega cualquier valor...y presionando enter salen el resto de los ítems incluyendo si unoi pone una expresion numerica de la capacidad de un capacitor sale la nomeclatura de este...
Espero que les sea de gran utilidad...

-->Producto gratuito
-->Se agredecera comentarios favorables

Saludos!


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 28, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda lo necesitaba para la escuela


----------



## ALBERTOJOTA (Mar 21, 2014)

Yo recien lo veo, y me parecio excelente, por lo practico y sintetico.

Yo recien lo veo, pero me parecio excelente por lo compacto y rapido.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 21, 2014)

Muy Bueno Mariano Gracias.  Muy util Y simple.


----------



## SantosMauro (Mar 1, 2015)

Muy bueno. Ahora recien entiendo


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 2, 2015)

Está bueno el calcucap y es muy útil, solo tiene un problema: si borrás el valor de la escala de uF y escribís otro o el mismo nuevamente utilizando el punto del teclado numérico, por ejemplo 0.1 , el código del cap no es el correcto, marca 105.
Si hacés lo mismo pero utilizando la coma, problema solucionado.
Saludos!


----------



## GermoEDLP (Mar 3, 2015)

Excelente aporte... Muchas gracias


----------

